# Kribs' first batch of fry: Good, bad and REALLY bad news!



## FishTeen (Feb 6, 2011)

The Good News: My Kribnesis have been caring for their first batch of babies. They hatched about a week ago and were doing great, even already eating flake food. The bad: The female began to not like the males presents and began keeping him away like she does with all the bad fish. The REALLY bad: suddenly today, the female REALLY starting beating the male down hard. They were originally having a mother-father relationship, switching off watching for the young, suddenly she went nuts! She was chasing him up into corners, he even flopped at the water surface once trying to get away. 

So I caught the male, and now he's in a 14 gal. with a separator in it separated into about 7 gallons of water. What do I do? I am a very experienced aquarist but I'm i little worried now. I wasn't expecting this, especially from cichlids. 

Can anyone help?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not expecting aggression from cichlids? I chuckle.

Sounds like you've done what you needed to.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Cichlid pairs sometimes have very rocky relationships. Your female has decided she no longer needs the male and will eventually kill him if you leave them together. Your experience is unsually for Kribs, usually they make very good pair bonds.


----------

